# My Wife's Jewel review



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I got my wife started in archery back when we were dating. For Valentine's day of our first year of marriage I got her a dozen arrows LOL That has been 6 years ago. I initially got her a starter bow and then once she got into it we got her first performance bow...a BowTech Equalizer. She has shot one for the last several years and every time a new ladies bow came out we would go shoot it and she would turn her nose at them and kept going back to the Equalizer. She is a 26" draw and hurt her neck and shoulder a couple years ago. We had to get her a 40 lb Equalizer and back it off to 35 pounds. Fast forward two weeks ago.

We went to the shop and they had 2 new Jewels there and she immediately liked how it felt in her hands. She tried shooting the Passion once and hated everything about it. But the Jewel she took a liking to just by feel. Well the demo models were 45 lb bows and we backed it off to her 35 lbs. She pulled it back once and it came back so easy I thought she jerked the string off the cam LOL She turns to me at full draw and whispered "I think he put it on 20 pounds, its too easy". So we double checked...35. She had him crank it down a round and reshot and said it was still easy. We cranked the bow to 40 and she said at 40 it was easier to draw than her Equalizer. I couldn't tell about speed because it was heavy house arrows. But she kept shooting and with every shot she would look the bow over from top to bottom. She took it back to the archery tech and he was joking with her by asking "so do you want that one or want me to order one?". She never bat an eye and said....order me one in black riser and camo limbs. And so he did. We picked it up today.

1st off....the Jewel in black riser and camo limbs looks SWEET! My wife hates the gem in the riser though. We set it up and it was then I notice the draw looked short on her. It may just be the 28" a-a vs the Equalizer having several more inches a-a and the string angle is steep on the Jewel not sure but she looks at least an inch short with the 26" cam on the Jewel. She is being able to shoot more poundage with the Jewel because of the smooth draw. 

Now for the fun. We took her actual target and hunting shafts and shot them through the shop Chrony out of the Equalizer...then put all her accessories on the Jewel and done the same at 35 lbs on it just for comparison sakes.

Target shaft -- Easton Redline 690 total weight of 240.3 grns.

Equalizer @ 26" 35lbs -- 240 fps
Jewel @ 26" 35lbs -- 255 fps

Hunting arrow -- Gold Tip Ultralite Pro 600 -- total arrow weight 293 grns.

Equalizer -- 223 fps
Jewel -- 236 fps

That's not a significant jump in speed but the main thing is she can pull more poundage with the Jewel...can get 41 on it with her vs the 35 with the Equalizer. We only chronagraphed it at 35 lbs so I have no idea what it is doing at 40-41. And I think we're going to have to get a 27" cam for it though which may make it harder for her to draw the 40 lbs. We will see. I still can't believe she is parting ways with that Equalizer but her advice to you ladies....if you are looking for a new bow that's smooth drawing and shooting...check out the Jewel if you can get past the ugly jewel in the riser. She says she may cover it with tape. 

Price? They are high IMO. $829 before TN sales tax and the black riser ones are $899. Her words as we made the trip home "I can't believe I ventured to the Dark Side". LOL


----------



## jodieliles (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree 100%. I had the passion and was pulling back around 45 lbs. Ordered a new jewel and am pulling back 55 lbs much easier than the 45 on the passion. Amazingly smooth draw. I love everything about it (even the gem in the riser)


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

So glad to hear this because my Jewel should be here anyday and I CAN'T wait for it to arrive!! I'll be sure to post up when it gets here!!!!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah ... I'm covering the rhinestone in my Jewel with tape ... but otherwise it's an awesome bow.

Have had another lady with our club shoot it and love the draw cycle as well.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I didn't put too much stock in fully setting this bow up for her just yet. Like I said, the 26" is short for her. I am going to measure the actual AMO on the Equalizer vs the Jewel and see what the difference is. Maybe the Equalizer ran a little long in draw or the Jewel runs short. The AMO measure will tell us the story there. 

Word of the wise...if you ladies shoot a Whisker Biscuit rest, you wont be able to with the Jewel. You will run out of windage to get center shot on the rest. I happened to have a few other rests in my drawer and both of them worked...one is a lizard tongue style rest and the other was the Hostage rest. I'm not a fan of the Hostage thus why it wasn't on any of our bows but it allowed enough setup to be able for her to shoot her new baby. She likes full containment rests so I think I'm going to put a QAD HDX drop away on it for her.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay Ladies I went to the bow shop today and have decided to go back and trade my bow for the Jewel. It is the camo with gold stone. Now the bad part it's saturday and they are not open sunday. So now I will have to wait until next saturday. I can't believe it I never thought I would spend that much on a bow. However I've been out hunting more than my better 1/2 so I don't think I will regret it.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Crow Terminator said:


> I didn't put too much stock in fully setting this bow up for her just yet. Like I said, the 26" is short for her. I am going to measure the actual AMO on the Equalizer vs the Jewel and see what the difference is. Maybe the Equalizer ran a little long in draw or the Jewel runs short. The AMO measure will tell us the story there.
> 
> Word of the wise...if you ladies shoot a Whisker Biscuit rest, you wont be able to with the Jewel. You will run out of windage to get center shot on the rest. I happened to have a few other rests in my drawer and both of them worked...one is a lizard tongue style rest and the other was the Hostage rest. I'm not a fan of the Hostage thus why it wasn't on any of our bows but it allowed enough setup to be able for her to shoot her new baby. She likes full containment rests so I think I'm going to put a QAD HDX drop away on it for her.


I have a Whisker Biscuit on mine. It WAS a pain to get centershot right, but its fine now


----------

